# Buyer Beware @ Beretta e-store!!



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

I ordered 4 MS86001 MDS original Beretta magazines in April of this year through the Beretta on-line store. They were and still are now listed at $20.95 each for a .40 cal 10 round mag. If you look at the picture on their website you will see a depiction of a standard model 96 10 round mag. Here's where it gets interesting. Not only did they ship the order after I cancelled it prior to shipping by two weeks, they charged me $24.95 each for the magazines, plus shipping. I found the box at my door step when I arrived home and thought, "great, I'll keep 'em, can always use more good mags" even with the then found price gouging after taking 7 months to ship them. The magazines are the lousiest pieces of mismated crap I have ever seen and they won't hold over 8 rounds to save my life. The base plate is VERY cheap plastic and the indentations which prevent the mag from holding over 10 rounds go up almost 3/4 of the mag with the round count holes in the top 1/4 of the mag. You wouldn't believe this trash. I will take some photos and post them sometime this weekend. I own three model 96's, two are standard FS (1 Inox, 1 Bruniton), a model 92FS, a Stoeger Cougar 8000 in .40 S&W along with several other weapons. The armorer at the S.O. will not allow these mags for carry after I had him look at them, not that I'd carry them with 2 rounds down from 10. I called Beretta and it took over 12 minutes to get to a person, not surprising since it took that long to ship the mags, huh? I am a died in-the-wool Beretta fan, especially of the 96, Both FS's and the Centurion DAO shoot especially well and are well made. I am returning the mags the first of next week and had better get a full refund on this junk. If not I will post and advise. It is ashame a company can produce such an excellent line of weapons and not support it's customer base any better than this. Thanks for listening to my rant. Please don't set yourself up for any dissapointment with this MDS trash magazine product. Have a great weekend.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow...that sucks. Thanks for sharing. I am curious as to the outcome, and await your photos. :smt033brokenimage

-Jeff-:watching:


----------



## cangell (Feb 20, 2014)

I have dealt with Beretta online several times and consistently rec'd products in new condition, in the stated time. I also own several of they're pistols and am a very satisfied owner.

-cangell-


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If you paid for them via a credit card, you are covered. Contact the card company and dispute the charge before you send the mags back. Contest the price and the quality of the mags. 

I too am surprised that you are having issues with Beretta. I've ordered from them several times, and have always been pleased with the service and item(s) ordered.

Post some pics so we can see what's up.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I've ordered magazines, parts etc... never an issue. Looks like you are a big Beretta customer, so I'd hope they would take care of you. 7 months on shipping? Must of been on a slow boat from Italy. Mec-gar has mags for the 96, I'd give them a look, flawless in my 96.


----------

